# Gentian violet= more pain? How do I know it worked?



## 2sweetbabes (Jul 1, 2005)

My daughter and I have had thrush for 5 months. I've tried most everything (nystatin, dyflucan, vinegar, probiotics, gse, anti-yeast diet etc) and two nights ago tried gentian violet for the first time. I actually have more nipple pain from the two applications I've given myself. Is this normal? I know it's thrush- our dr has looked twice under the microscope. I was really hoping to see immediate results but maybe it takes a while? My other question is how do I kjow it worked in my dd's mouth? all I can see is purple! With the other topical treatments and with dyflucan I could see the white patches in her mouth were gone.

Any tips about gv that I should know? I'm planning to use it for two more days and then I guess I'll try something else. I loved the tip about putting vaseline on her lips- no purple!

Also- one thing I've considered doing but haven't is weaning her off her pacifier. Anyone have experience with pacifiers and thrush? A couple sources have said to ditch them. I always boil and she only gets them to sleep.

thanks!


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

try a taste of the gentian violet in your own mouth. it might be hurting your dc, it burned mine.

try eating a clove of garlic a day or twice a day at first. it will help beat it out of your system.


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

GV has always been too harsh for my nipples so I use Grapefruit Seed Extract instead. I use about 30 drops per ounce of water, although you can use a lesser ratio. I still continue to use the GV in baby's mouth but you could also use the GSE instead there too









I also eat odorless garlic tablets when I feel "thrushy" & it seems to help.

I think that if you're boiling the paci's then that is probably adequate.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

If you have sensitive skin, both gentian violet and grapefruit seed extract can irritate and burn your skin. I diluted the GSE properly and still got burnt - I was sensitive to citrus as a child though, maybe still am. Even if you don't have sensitive skin, if you're skin is irritated and traumatized from yeasts, bacteria and treatments, any further treatments can also irritate more. You can end up with contact dermatitis.

It is possible to have both thrush and dermatitis.

I went through months of thrush, cracked skin and dermatitis and in the end several courses of Diflucan did the trick. You often need more than one course. It can be hard to get the Dr. to prescribe enough of it - it's very expensive.

If you're boiling the paci, I can't see a problem with reinfection.


----------



## 2sweetbabes (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for your replies, ladies. I think you are right on about sensitive skin, I have very sensitive skin- always have. I guess I'll stop at three days and see how we do. My dd's mouth looks good- once the purple faded this afternoon, I could get a good look inside and I didn't see any white patches. My nipples are still painful. If I really irritated them, what should I do? Oil? Vitamin E?

We go back for a thrush check-up next week. I have an amazing doctor, but he is very much into natural healing so getting dyflucan can be difficult. he prescribed only one pill. I then saw the np that works with him and she prescribed 2 pills to be taken 7 days apart. From what I've read, I need at least 2 weeks worth. I have insurance and they were only about $5 each so I don't believe expense should be an issue unless somehow it comes out of the dr's pockets?

Thanks again.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm so sorry; thrush can be so hard to kick. It helped destroy my nursing relationship with my first son. Can you tell if your daughter is uncomfortable/ having digestive problems because of the thrush? Do you have any vaginal symptoms as well?


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

You might try an OTC antifungal or see if your doc will RX Dr. Newman's All Purpose Nipple Ointment for you (it's 3 or 4 ingredients that a compounding pharmacy can mix for you or your doc can RX you the ingredients & you just mix them together yourself - this is what I did).

I think that you may still have nipple thrush, although it's terribly difficult to tell at this point. It could be that the GV has just made them irritated and sore. But I wouldn't take any chances -- with thrush you really have to be vigilant in treating it.

I'd definately continue to treat yourself and baby for the next 2 weeks though! Also, Dr. Newman has a handout on using Diflucan to treat thrush. You may want to print it out and take it into your doctor. I know that it helped me a long time ago when I was nursing #2 and felt that I absolutely needed to be treated with Diflucan.

Good luck!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I'd avoid oil with thrush. it'll just work like a barrier. I did hear from Dr. Jay Gordon though that jojoba oil has properties most like natural skin oil. Maybe that 'breathes' more than other oils, not sure. You know you wouldn't use oil instead of KY Jelly/lubricants - same idea here.

I don't know about Vit. E. on nipples. I'd be worried about baby ingesting it - gotta be careful with the fat soluble vitamins.

Be careful with APNO too if the problem is contact dermatitis (from the thrush treatments). Some of the ingredients can make dermatitis worse. I heard using Neomycin (as the antibiotic ingred) can be a problem with this.

A dermatologist I saw told me to stop putting ANYTHING on my nipples. Well they hurt like hell so I cheated and used a mild OTC anti inflammatory (hydrocortisone type cream) very sparingly. That helped. Took about a week for my nipples to stop burning from the GSE.

1 or 2 tabs of Diflucan ain't gonna do it. I second giving your doc the Newman protocol for using it. Most Drs. are astounded by the amounts recommended. It's not in their physician desk reference texts. I think if natural treatments aren't working and your skin is becoming sensitive to the topical treatments, then it's best to use a systemic treatment like Diflucan. Remind your natural doctor that those nipples are being used 8-12 times a day!


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

Vitamin E is NOT recommended for use on your nipples while bfing - its not safe for baby to ingest.

Keep in mind that it is very, very common to experience more acute thrush symptoms with treatment before they get better. Its important to keep up treatment for at least a week, two is better, after the symptoms have resolved. Of course GV is the exception to this - it should only be used for 3-4 days max, since it is extremely drying to sensitive skin (which is why it works for many with thrush).

Thrush is an imbalance of the flora in your body. What works for one person to restore a healthy balance is not the same thing that works for another. I did Dr. Newman's Diflucan protocal twice, as well as GV, Nystatin, Kanesten, APNO, ACV, GSE, you name it. Acidophilus was the only thing that worked for me, and I've used it with repeat bouts of thrush. Not to say that its the only thing tho - I know there are many mamas for whom it did nothing, or for whom GSE was the answer. Keep trying til you find one that works for you.

I will add that if you are trying acidophilus, many mums don't use one that is a high enough count. You need at least a 5 billion count, I used a 10 billion count. You can work up to 3 caps 3x a day until 1-2 weeks after symptoms are gone. If you are prone to yeast, one cap daily is great for your overall health.


----------



## mcunning (Nov 23, 2005)

I think that longer than 3 days would be required - when I used it I think I did it for a few weeks - since thrush is so hard to beat, I'd use it 1 week after the point at which you are symptom free - otherwise you "feel" better but it is still lurking... I painted my nipples w/ it, and also dipped a qtip then stuck it in baby's mouth. I also used Dr. Newman's APNO at then end to heal the crack that had developed. Good luck!


----------



## spruce (Dec 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcunning*
I think that longer than 3 days would be required - when I used it I think I did it for a few weeks - since thrush is so hard to beat, I'd use it 1 week after the point at which you are symptom free - otherwise you "feel" better but it is still lurking... I painted my nipples w/ it, and also dipped a qtip then stuck it in baby's mouth. I also used Dr. Newman's APNO at then end to heal the crack that had developed. Good luck!


I have never heard this. My understanding is that 3 days is MORE than sufficient if you're treating mom and baby (twice a day) with Gentian Violet. It's very potent stuff, and I know that, for me, there's no way I'd put that into my child's system for weeks.

I had best results (with my thrushiest baby---they have all had it, but this was intense) when I painted the baby's mouth, my nipples, and then nursed immediately. It's mess-intensive, but easier than weeks on Nystatin or something like that.

Good luck, thrush is tough!!

love, penelope


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't have much advice, but just wanted to share that I found the GV made my nipples worse, too. My LC said it can dry nipples.

I was on the same merry-go-round with APNO and creams galore. I did not kick the thrush till I had a full course (at least one week, and maybe it was two?) of Diflucan once/day.


----------

